

Transcript of Obama’s Speech in Berlin - carlosmik
https://www.dotdotdot.me/reader/import.html?t=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.wsj.com%2Fwashwire%2F2013%2F06%2F19%2Ftranscript-of-obamas-speech-in-berlin%2F

======
carlosmik
In the middle of the discussion around NSA - Now a speech like this. Not
talking about "cyber"weapons and free speech at all. Talking indirectly about
the east german regime, a regime that was build on a information system
"STASI"... wait a second...

